# Bump or bust - 3/17/12



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2012)

Winners 
Men's. 180
Women's  amanda
Kids. Iceman

I am going to hospital.  Great day though. Thanks sundown!!!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2012)

Uh oh!  Are you alright?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2012)

excellent day, except for 2knees needing to go to the hospital.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats to everyone!!  Hope its not serious Pat

Steveo


----------



## marcski (Mar 17, 2012)

2knees said:


> Winners
> Men's. 180
> Women's  amanda
> Kids. Iceman
> ...



Hospital??  Good vibes to you! Hope it's not serious?


----------



## Nick (Mar 17, 2012)

Pics or your fine


----------



## planb420 (Mar 17, 2012)

Snowboard Division:
1st: John P.
2nd: PlanB420


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2012)

course






lower kickers










illegal invert





Air -













































Dis poaching









the man, the myth, the legend - Mad River Jack


----------



## powbmps (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice pictures GMC!

Waiting for the 2knees update.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2012)

Great pics!  I had the pleasure of meeting madriver jack and his dad for a few beers last season at Mount Snow.  Stand up guys.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2012)

I have footy I will put up when they are done with me here. All is good. Bruised internally but but no bleeding. Can't wait for the bill.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2012)

2knees said:


> I have footy I will put up when they are done with me here. All is good. Bruised internally but but no bleeding. Can't wait for the bill.



glad you're ok bro.


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2012)

2knees said:


> I have footy I will put up when they are done with me here. All is good. Bruised internally but but no bleeding. Can't wait for the bill.



Glad you're okay! The bill will suck, but it's good you got it checked out!

I have sunburn and lots of great memories to take away from today. No photos--I was playing makeshift daycare center--but it's okay. It was a fantastic day on the hill. Great way to end the season!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 17, 2012)

2knees said:


> I have footy I will put up when they are done with me here. All is good. Bruised internally but but no bleeding. Can't wait for the bill.


Glad your ok Pat....Your killin me what happened?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Glad your ok Pat....Your killin me what happened?



Anyone have video?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2012)

2knees said:


> I have footy I will put up when they are done with me here. All is good. Bruised internally but but no bleeding. Can't wait for the bill.



phew

better than being bruised emotionally

glad your okay bro!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2012)

Another simply fantastic bump comp at Ski Sundown. Bob, Chris, Jarrod, Kurt, and crew really stepped up with another great event, when most other mountains would have closed days earlier. They really made full use of what snow they were able to retain!

Big congrats to everyone that entered and, of course, especially the winners! It was great to see 180 win it! As usual there was some serious talent there, even the consolation round was no joke! We were treated to some spectacular duels.

I hung around until the mountain closed for the season and got to be one of the last few people down Gunny. That turned out to be the best run of the season for me. I'm really glad I decided to head up that one last time. The bumps were in near perfect condition.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 18, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone have video?



I have every run.  I am starting the editing now.

Pat - hope your spleen is OK.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2012)

2knees said:


> I am going to hospital.  Great day though. Thanks sundown!!!



What happened? Any video footage of it so us arm chair skiers and let you know what you did wrong?

Hope you ok.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> I have every run.  I am starting the editing now.
> 
> Pat - hope your spleen is OK.



I think if there is one thing we can count on with Bump or Bust is a 2Knees crash reel ...


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 18, 2012)

2knees crash.

Its still cooking so give it till at least 11 AM before its visible.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I think if there is one thing we can count on with Bump or Bust is a 2Knees crash reel ...



oh snap!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2012)

you know, the fall doesn't like all that bad, but even wrong angle falls at slow speeds can cause damage.  Had a friend rupture his spleen taking a tumble snowboarding at a very low rate of speed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> you know, the fall doesn't like all that bad, but even wrong angle falls at slow speeds can cause damage.  Had a friend rupture his spleen taking a tumble snowboarding at a very low rate of speed.



yeah, was expecting something more spectacular. I'm too lazy, but someone should put together a compilation of all of his Bump and Bust runs ...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2012)

lower section of the course had been reseeded the night before. it was a bit funky and pretty solid until the sun came out, which wasn't until later rounds.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2012)

Was just downloading what footage i have.  some pretty crazy airs from Bobby Z.  Got Dave and 180's head to head plus 180's winning run and Frank and PJ's duel.  I'll try to get these up tonight.


Hope the guy who really got hurt is ok.  didnt see what happened but they had oxygen on him when he went by.


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know, looked bad to me.  I'd rather do a smooth tumble at 50mph (ok, maybe 35) than smack something like that at moderate speed.  Some of my worst crashes have been at 5mph.  I bruised or broke ribs once by being lazy on my first turn of a mogal run, catching heavy snow and falling down the backside of a mogul onto the next mogul on my ribs.  Was going about 2mph at the start but the leverage of the downhill fall really slammed me.  Took some time to get up.  Ribs hurt for 3-4 weeks.  2knees was going at a decent clip to begin with.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 18, 2012)

I have timed my speed and just skied with Pat on that lower part of Gunny last week....He was going faster then it looks my guess is around 25 to 30 mph. I bet that hurt!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2012)

Sure he wasn't going 75???


----------



## Tooth (Mar 18, 2012)

That looked bad enough to me. Ouch. Hope youre ok.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2012)

some additional pics (not mine) here 
http://lukewaynephotography.smugmug...12012/21290373_MgWbch#!i=1754311981&k=xdfVb4C


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 19, 2012)

Kept getting error using the wireless at the condo but it worked from home.  

Just uploaded so give it about 1/2 hour to cook, figure 12:45 AM

The runs are all in order except for the consolation runs which are at the end (in order of those)

In the interest of time I didn't put headings on each run, just put the table of contents with starting times for each run.  Sportsnetamerica makes it pretty easy to scroll to a time.   Its also decent resolution on full screen.

I got most peoples names just missed a couple.  I tried to put bib numbers on the ones I missed.  

I also apologize for the undoubted multiple name misspellings.  

Enjoy!

http://www.sportsnetamerica.com/node/244603


----------



## powbmps (Mar 19, 2012)

Glad you're alright 2knees.  Looked painful.

Great pictures at this link for sure.



gmcunni said:


> some additional pics (not mine) here
> http://lukewaynephotography.smugmug...12012/21290373_MgWbch#!i=1754311981&k=xdfVb4C


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2012)

powbmps said:


> Great pictures at this link for sure.


That's the guy Sundown hired this year for their photography. I agree, he does a fantastic job!

SkiDork - I haven't watched the video yet, but thank you for doing this! Iceman is lucky to have a father like you!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## SkiDork (Mar 19, 2012)

and that is why I invested in a tripod...

You feelin ok this morning Pat?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2012)

Who won the loser category?


----------



## 180 (Mar 19, 2012)

2knees said:


>



Thank you for this Pat and Jeff.  

Thank you to all my Sundown and Killington friends.  Our small but warm mogul skiing community is a rare place in today's world, one I am proud to be a part of.  I hope that we can continue this tradition for many years to come.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats 180


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 19, 2012)

Like I just said on Facebook, Alan's ability to go direct is amazing. I believe thats what won him the comp on Saturday.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Who won the loser category?



I think his name was zach.  the run is in my vid as well as Dork's since he got everything.  

he was younger, went big with spins off the jumps.

Jeff, thanks again for taking all the video.  long day to stand around watching that for the 4th year in a row.  Although it went much much faster this year then any previous year, imo.

Your son is already an amazing skier.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2012)

Great pictures Gary.  Thanks for the video mr.knees and dork!  I can't seem to watch the big one from work, so I'll have to wait to check it out at home.

I'm still really pumped at how well the day turned out, despite the best efforts of the weather to melt everything in the weeks preceding.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Great pictures Gary.  Thanks for the video mr.knees and dork!  I can't seem to watch the big one from work, so I'll have to wait to check it out at home.
> 
> I'm still really pumped at how well the day turned out, despite the best efforts of the weather to melt everything in the weeks preceding.



yeah I can't see sportsnetamerica at work either.

You had a really nice qualifier run


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 19, 2012)

So bummed I had to do work on Saturday.  Thanks for the video, watched the whole thing while doing mundane tasks.  The pics are really good, too.

Congrats 180 and glad you're okay 2knees.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm totally surprised nobody has mentioned the Dis' antics.

That was unbelievable.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2012)

2knees said:


> I'm totally surprised nobody has mentioned the Dis' antics.
> 
> That was unbelievable.



Was he in the comp? Now you need to tell us!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Was he in the comp? Now you need to tell us!




nope, but that didnt stop him from just going right into the course while the comp was going on.  Stopped at each jump too and hung out for a few seconds then kept going.  I saw it once but I heard he did it 3 times.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 19, 2012)

Didn't you know he bought the place from bob?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2012)

Poor guy is gonna get himself banned from ski sundown.  Not only will he no longer be able to talk about skiing on the net, but he won't be able to actually ski either.  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

2knees said:


> I'm totally surprised nobody has mentioned the Dis' antics.
> 
> That was unbelievable.



based on his reputation i found his actions very believable.

i rode the lift with him early in the day, it was entertaining.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> Didn't you know he bought the place from bob?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



:lol:

Did you happen to catch any of his runs?  I cant watch your vid at work.  I have NEVER seen so many people yelling at someone and have that someone not so much as flinch in the face of such anger.

You could hear the people at the bottom yelling as well as Clifford in his BOOMING voice.  GET OUT OF THERE!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2012)

2knees said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did you happen to catch any of his runs?  I cant watch your vid at work.  I have NEVER seen so many people yelling at someone and have that someone not so much as flinch in the face of such anger.
> 
> You could hear the people at the bottom yelling as well as Clifford in his BOOMING voice.  GET OUT OF THERE!!!!



Where was security? Should have been escorted off the mountain after the second time.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> based on his reputation i found his actions very believable.
> 
> i rode the lift with him early in the day, it was entertaining.



I must say, i ran into him after i crashed.  I went around to the front of the ski shop and just doubled over.  He checked on me and offered me a beer if i thought it would help.  (thanks to everyone for that btw, i was pretty freaked out about the lump on my side)  Cant say anything bad about him myself.  he's just different.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

anyone hear news on the guy that hurt his leg? was he a friend of anyone?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 19, 2012)

Dis got more runs on the course during the comp than I did... not sure whether that is a bigger indictment of the dis's personality or my skiing ability......


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 19, 2012)

2knees said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did you happen to catch any of his runs?  I cant watch your vid at work.  I have NEVER seen so many people yelling at someone and have that someone not so much as flinch in the face of such anger.
> 
> You could hear the people at the bottom yelling as well as Clifford in his BOOMING voice.  GET OUT OF THERE!!!!



LMAO that is classic!  Glad you're not too banged up Pat.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> LMAO that is classic!  Glad you're not too banged up Pat.



Believe me, I'm plenty banged up but it isn't anything permanent.  I'm done for the year most likely as my lower right back has a contusion the size of a softball and is an amazing shade of purple.  With this weather I'll be shocked if anyone is still open when I'm able to get back out.  

FrankM crashed in the lower section also during warmups.  He dislocated his shoulder but still damn near won the whole thing.  Adrenaline is an amazing thing.  Once it wears off reality sets in though.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 19, 2012)

Hope you heel up quick pat... never say never-- K in mid april??? A month should heal ya up?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 19, 2012)

2knees said:


>



Nice!  That dude got hammered at 2:40 :-o.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

powbmps said:


> Nice!  That dude got hammered at 2:40 :-o.



no kidding.  he's lucky he did that at then end of the day.  it was firm down there before the sun came out.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 19, 2012)

here's the TOC for my video, in case you want to easily reference it 


http://www.sportsnetamerica.com/node/244603

Qualifier ================
0:01:00 Snowboard
0:01:47 Zach
0:02:30 Luke
0:03:04 John
0:03:47 Juliette
0:04:28 Lucas
0:05:10 Austin
0:05:53 Graham
0:06:24 Danny
0:07:17 Cooper
0:08:07 Samantha
0:09:07 Blake
0:09:58 Cody
0:10:49 Sterling
0:11:37 Hunter
0:12:30 Harrison
0:14:10 Nate
0:15:00 Tucker
0:15:47 Ann
0:16:56 Dan
0:17:59 Patrick
0:18:44 Trey
0:19:50 Amanda_M
0:20:41 Amanda_B
0:21:37 Elena
0:22:32 Anna
0:23:47 Kristin
0:24:48 Jeanine
0:25:44 Jordan
0:26:51 Joe-PJ
0:27:35 Pat-Chad
0:28:48 Chris-Joe
0:29:41 Alan-Eliah
0:30:32 Frank-Pete
0:31:21 Kevin-Kirk
0:32:04 Jack-Manuel
0:32:55 Dave-Rich
0:33:38 John
0:34:38 Mike-Chris
0:35:38 Brian-Alex
0:36:35 Bart-Brendan
0:37:25 Dana-Brett
0:38:09 Greg-Paul
0:39:03 Bobby_Z
ROUND 1 ==================
0:39:40 Snowboard
0:40:40 John-Juliette
0:41:23 Lucas-59
0:42:05 Not_Sure
0:42:54 Graham-73
0:43:38 96-71
0:44:28 63-70
0:45:13 74-55
0:46:01 57-Nate
0:47:00 Amanda_M-Jordan
0:48:06 Jeanine-Kristin
0:49:06 Anna-Elena
0:50:29 Alex-Pete
0:51:14 Brett-Eliah
0:52:02 Gary-Alan
0:52:48 Dave-John
0:53:30 Joe-Brendan
0:54:21 Mike-Bart
0:55:18 Greg-John
0:56:18 Kevin-Pat
0:57:07 Brian-Joe
0:58:06 Kirk-Jack
0:59:04 Frank-Chris
0:59:45 Paul-Rich
1:00:37 Chad-Manuel
ROUND 2 ==================
1:01:22 John-85
1:02:00 Graham-Cooper
1:02:49 Blake-Brodie
1:03:37 Luke-Nate
1:04:20 Amanda_M-Amanda_B
1:05:09 Elena-Jeanine
1:06:08 Alex-Bobby
1:06:55 Eliah-Alan
1:07:38 Dave-Rich
1:08:34 Bart-Brendan
1:09:25 Greg-PJ
1:10:20 Kevin-Chad
1:11:08 Joe-Kirk
1:11:47 Frank-Dana
ROUND 3 ==================
1:12:32 John-Graham
1:13:18 Nate-Brodie
1:14:11 Amanda_B-Jeanine
1:15:09 Alan-Bobby
1:15:47 Bart-Dave
1:16:27 Kevin-PJ
1:17:12 Frank-Kirk
ROUND 4 ==================
1:17:50 John-Nate
1:18:31 Alan-Dave
1:19:06 Frank-PJ
ROUND 5 ==================
1:19:44 Alan-PJ
1:20:26 Bobby-Dave
Consolation ==============
1:21:06 Consolation-R1
1:21:55 Consolation-R1
1:22:34 Consolation-R1
1:23:23 Consolation-R1-Brian
1:24:12 Consolation-R1-106-Paul
1:24:57 Consolation-R1-2knees
1:25:42 Consolation-R1
1:26:27 Consolation-R2-Chris-Brian
1:27:29 Consolation-R4-Chris-Zach
1:28:15 Consolation-R4-Jack
1:28:54 Consolation-R4-Chris-Austin
1:29:35 Consolation-R4
1:30:21 Consolation-R4
1:31:01 Consolation-R5-Chris-Zach


----------



## 180 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great stuff jeff, thanks for posting


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2012)

Saw this online on Suburbans Facebook page






[/IMG]


----------



## 180 (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hart-Skis/44700066723


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Saw this online on Suburbans Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a keeper!


----------



## 180 (Mar 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> anyone hear news on the guy that hurt his leg? was he a friend of anyone?



I spoke to Ilya today.  No broken bones.  Waiting on MRI.  Very bummed.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2012)

180 said:


> I spoke to Ilya today.  No broken bones.  Waiting on MRI.  Very bummed.



thanks for the update. checked his crash on the video (1:06:55) and it was ugly.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2012)

came across this


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice!  Didn't know someone else was doing video.

There were a bunch of kids hangin out on the lower air most of the day, thought that was a little odd.


----------



## 180 (Mar 25, 2012)

The video says private


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2012)

180 said:


> The video says private



it was public the other day, guess they changed it


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> you know, the fall doesn't like all that bad, but even wrong angle falls at slow speeds can cause damage.  Had a friend rupture his spleen taking a tumble snowboarding at a very low rate of speed.





wa-loaf said:


> yeah, was expecting something more spectacular. I'm too lazy, but someone should put together a compilation of all of his Bump and Bust runs ...



I couldnt help but think of these two posts this morning :lol:.  9 days later and I still need my wife to help me get dressed.  I can't bend at all and my side is grotesquely black and blue.  I've been sleeping in a lazyboy for a week.  I can't wait to use my bed again but I can't get into it.

worst fall i've ever taken in terms of long lasting every day life altering pain.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 26, 2012)

2knees said:


> I couldnt help but think of these two posts this morning :lol:.  9 days later and I still need my wife to help me get dressed.  I can't bend at all and my side is grotesquely black and blue.  I've been sleeping in a lazyboy for a week.  I can't wait to use my bed again but I can't get into it.
> 
> worst fall i've ever taken in terms of long lasting every day life altering pain.



Hope you start to feel better soon... the lazyboy bed sucks a$$, I know, and it was a very harmless looking fall that put me in the extended lazyboy program...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Hope you start to feel better soon... the lazyboy bed sucks a$$, I know, and it was a very harmless looking fall that put me in the extended lazyboy program...



yeah, the lazyboy does bite.  Funny story though, Uverse is running a 3 month free trial of all paid movie channels.  So saturday night, i'm watching unstoppable on cinemax as i fall asleep in the lazyboy.  about 3 in the morning, my daughter wakes me up because she can hear the screaming on tv.  Yeah, skinemax lives up to it's nickname....


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 26, 2012)

2knees said:


> yeah, the lazyboy does bite.  Funny story though, Uverse is running a 3 month free trial of all paid movie channels.  So saturday night, i'm watching unstoppable on cinemax as i fall asleep in the lazyboy.  about 3 in the morning, my daughter wakes me up because she can hear the screaming on tv.  Yeah, skinemax lives up to it's nickname....



sure you fell asleep watching ustoppable...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> sure you fell asleep watching ustoppable...



predictable...:flame:

However, if I want porn, i'll watch the real thing.  not that psuedo crap.


----------



## 180 (Mar 26, 2012)

Feel better.  I think it looked horrible, knowing what was over there.  A snow blade made 90 degreee face of ice. This things tripped me up the 2 days I spent on Gun Barrel.  I avoided them like the plague after one run in with them.


----------

